# Man U looks Good tonight



## MoneyTree (Nov 29, 2014)

After Win an away game with Arsenal. They look well to win this tonight


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 29, 2014)

This season I wouldn't trust Manchester United with anything. Maybe with coverup for draw. They are not stable enough.


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 29, 2014)

A_Skywalker said:


> This season I wouldn't trust Manchester United with anything. Maybe with coverup for draw. They are not stable enough.


In this case they are reliable though, 3-0 now.


----------

